# Kitchen Worktop



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Has anyone else heard that a worktop in the MH can have a polystyrene core and that any heat placed on the top with disintegrate the core, making the worktop fail.

I was always under the impression that a laminated surface was there to absorb heat and protect the core.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

From extensive experience- ie two worktops holed- the two we have had ( Swift and Eldiss) have both had a thin layer of laminate covering a sort of honey-combed slatted wooden core. No polystyrene in either.

I'd not put anything hot enough to burn through laminate on either the van worktop or on my kitchen worktop at home. In the van we have 4 of the small silicone mats from the Poundshop. They double as table mats as they are non-slip. So far they seem to be adequate to protect the worktop from teapots, hot pans and dishes etc. They're also quite handy as oven-glove substitutes.

G


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

A recent accident made a small hole in my worktop to reveal a paper honeycomb type stuff inside. Have seen the same type used in cheap household doors. 

Whilst polystyrene does melt, it has to be well above 120c for a sustained time. if you put a hot pot down then the pot may be above 100c but the surface between the pot and polystyrene will certainly dissipate some of the temperature


----------

